# I love transmission-daemon



## graudeejs (Feb 22, 2009)

net-p2p/transmission-daemon is the best torrent client for FreeBSD
before that i used to like rtorrent, but i had huge lags when downloading at high speed

transmission-daemon is different story, i have 62 active torrents... and downloading at high speed, no problems.

i wanted to share my experience in case anyone of you have problems with rtorrent.

also transmission daemon is easy to use
+ i like web interface www/transmission-web

I think transmission-daemon is a true unix app


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 22, 2009)

ctorrent

> pkg_info -Rr /var/db/pkg/ctorrent-3.3.2/
Information for ctorrent-3.3.2:

Depends on:

>


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 22, 2009)

yes, i know, but you need ctorrent per torrent, while 1 transmission per n torrents

and maybe i did something wrong, but ctorrent was checking hash every time on start


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 23, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> net-p2p/transmission-daemon is the best torrent client for FreeBSD
> before that i used to like rtorrent, but i had huge lags when downloading at high speed
> 
> transmission-daemon is different story, i have 62 active torrents... and downloading at high speed, no problems.
> ...



How you config it 
I want use it with screen and no graphic interface, how I config it and set IP and control it from another place


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 23, 2009)

```
{
    "blocklist-enabled": 0, 
    "download-dir": "\/home\/Files\/torrents\/files\/", 
    "download-limit": 1000, 
    "download-limit-enabled": 0, 
    "encryption": 2, 
    "max-peers-global": 200, 
    "peer-port": 51413, 
    "pex-enabled": 1, 
    "port-forwarding-enabled": 0, 
    "rpc-authentication-required": 1, 
    "rpc-password": "PASSWORD", 
    "rpc-port": PORT, 
    "rpc-username": "USERNAME", 
    "rpc-whitelist": "127.0.0.1,xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx", 
    "rpc-whitelist-enabled": 1, 
    "upload-limit": 1000, 
    "upload-limit-enabled": 0
}
```

if you remove "rpc-whitelist" you can connect to transmission-daemon with transmission-wed from any IP


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 23, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> ```
> {
> "blocklist-enabled": 0,
> "download-dir": "\/home\/Files\/torrents\/files\/",
> ...



I remove rpc-whitelist 
but when I type 
http://192.168.0.42:9091
in firefoxe from another IP I see this message

```
Unauthorized IP Address.

Either disable the IP address whitelist or add your address to it.

If you're editing settings.json, see the 'rpc-whitelist' and 'rpc-whitelist-enabled' entries.

If you're still using ACLs, use a whitelist instead. See the transmission-daemon manpage for details.
```


----------



## ale (Feb 23, 2009)

What setting rpc-whitelist-enabled to 0?


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 23, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> What setting rpc-whitelist-enabled to 0?



whitelist enable to 0


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 23, 2009)

this transmission setting I modify it 


```
{
    "blocklist-enabled": 0, 
    "download-dir": "\/usr\/home\/Mostafa", 
    "download-limit": 100, 
    "download-limit-enabled": 0, 
    "encryption": 2, 
    "max-peers-global": 200, 
    "peer-port": 51413, 
    "pex-enabled": 1, 
    "port-forwarding-enabled": 0, 
    "rpc-authentication-required": 1, 
    "rpc-password": "PASSWORD", 
    "rpc-port": 9091, 
    "rpc-username": "trans", 
    "upload-limit": 100, 
    "upload-limit-enabled": 0
}
```


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 23, 2009)

I see understand another thing .transmission-daemon make directory in my .config home folder and I can see setting file there , 

but when I kill transmission with kill PID and then start it from terminal and delete whitelist line , and then I see that error , so I kill it again and run it again and go to setting file I see again whitelist and I understand setting file is not stable and it change every time


----------



## ale (Feb 23, 2009)

[post=14223]What setting rpc-whitelist-enabled to 0?[/post]


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 25, 2009)

this config dose not work for me I delete rpc whirelist and run transmission and set rpc-whitelist-enabled to 0 but dose not work and when I kill it and run afain I see config file change and I have rpc white list and rpc-whitelist-enabled  again
I do not know why


----------



## ale (Feb 25, 2009)

Can you try changing the setting while the daemon is _not_ running?


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 25, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Can you try changing the setting while the daemon is _not_ running?



Yes , first I kill daemon and then change setting and then start it but after that I kill again it change

after change setting I can not connect to web interface too


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 25, 2009)

there is no answer ?


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 25, 2009)

```
{
    "blocklist-enabled": 0, 
    "download-dir": "[color="Red"]\/home\/Files\/torrents\/files\/[/color]", 
    "download-limit": 1000, 
    "download-limit-enabled": 0, 
    "encryption": 2, 
    "max-peers-global": 200, 
    "peer-port": 51413, 
    "pex-enabled": 1, 
    "port-forwarding-enabled": 0, 
    "rpc-authentication-required": 1, 
    "rpc-password": "[color="Red"]PASSWORD[/color]", 
[b]    "rpc-port": [color="Red"]PORT[/color], [/b]
    "rpc-username": "[color="Red"]USERNAME[/color]", 
   [B] "rpc-whitelist-enabled": [color="Red"]0[/color],[/B] 
    "upload-limit": 1000, 
    "upload-limit-enabled": 0
}
```
make sure you connect to right port.
set "rpc-whitelist-enabled" to 0

set red variables


----------



## ctaranotte (Feb 25, 2009)

Both rtorrent and transmission are fine but:

1) transmission cannot be bound to a IP unlike rtorrent.
2) rtorrent cannot run as a daemon unlike transmission.

I know transmission can set the ToS (t option) but I find easier to filter, queue and monitor traffic by binding rtorrent to a specific IP.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 25, 2009)

have you never had lags On FreeBSD when downloading/uploading at 3 to 12Mb/s?


----------



## ctaranotte (Feb 25, 2009)

I did not push rtorrent that far.

I have anyway found some useful tricks on calomel.org.

With respect to the lags you are experiencing on FreeBSD, I would suggest to look in particular under: 

* "Disconnect idle clients quickly", 
* "Decrease the time delay when your client connects to the trackers", 
* "Increase the rate at which pieces are requested from other peers", and
* "Limit connections per client (3 connections per 300 seconds per ip)".

I am assuming of course that your pf.conf and .rtorrent.rc are appropriately configured on your box.


----------



## ale (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe you hit this
http://trac.transmissionbt.com/ticket/1652

Look here
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=1464162+0+current/cvs-ports


----------



## corrosion (Mar 2, 2009)

What about mldonkey? I use it for years and I am very happy with it. Only problem is that it does not support Ares network..
Regards


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 3, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> ```
> {
> "blocklist-enabled": 0,
> "download-dir": "[color="Red"]\/home\/Files\/torrents\/files\/[/color]",
> ...



after I install new version of transmission , everything work good and prefect and I can control it from another system in world


----------



## hgratp (Oct 9, 2011)

*transmission settings*

(for headless system)

Found out (from transmission website) that in order to make settings in settings.json permanent, you need to stop the transmission daemon prior to editing the file otherwise your settings will be reset to their previous version.

So there is no need to pass all those flags in /etc/rc.conf, all you need to do is stop the daemon, configure settings.json to your needs and restart.

Hope it helps.


----------



## fryshke (Oct 10, 2011)

```
[root@AeriePeak ~]# transmission-remote -st

CURRENT SESSION
  Uploaded:   27.56 GiB
  Downloaded: 4.08 GiB
  Ratio:      6.75
  Duration:   6 days

TOTAL
  Started 14 times
  Uploaded:   121.4 GiB
  Downloaded: 247.1 GiB
  Ratio:      0.49
  Duration:   23 days
```
Love it too. <3


----------



## dave (Jan 28, 2012)

*settings.json sample*

Here is the full list of settings, with defaults filled in, formatted as json.  This list is grouped and ordered in the same way as it is on the documentation page.  Hope this saves someone the time.  :beer

Edit to suit your needs, and then save it as: /usr/local/etc/transmission/home/settings.json, then restart transmission.


```
{

  "alt-speed-enabled": 0,
  "alt-speed-up": 50,
  "alt-speed-down": 50,
  "speed-limit-down": 100,
  "speed-limit-down-enabled": false,
  "speed-limit-up": 100,
  "speed-limit-up-enabled": false,
  "upload-slots-per-torrent": 14,

  "blocklist-url": "",
  "blocklist-enabled": false,

  "download-dir": "\/your\/download\/dir",
  "incomplete-dir": "\/your\/incomplete\/dir",
  "incomplete-dir-enabled": false,
  "preallocation": 1,
  "rename-partial-files": true,
  "start-added-torrents": true,
  "trash-original-torrent-files": false,
  "umask": 18,
  "watch-dir": "\/your\/watch\/dir",
  "watch-dir-enabled": false,

  "cache-size-mb": 4,
  "dht-enabled": true,
  "encryption": 1,
  "lazy-bitfield-enabled": true,
  "lpd-enabled": false,
  "message-level": 2,
  "pex-enabled": true,
  "prefetch-enabled": true,
  "scrape-paused-torrents-enabled": true,
  "script-torrent-done-enabled": false,
  "script-torrent-done-filename": "",
  "utp-enabled": true,

  "bind-address-ipv4": "0.0.0.0",
  "bind-address-ipv6": "::",
  "peer-congestion-algorithm": "CuBIC",
  "peer-limit-global": 240,
  "peer-limit-per-torrent": 60,
  "peer-socket-tos": "default",

  "peer-port": 51413,
  "peer-port-random-high": 65535,
  "peer-port-random-low": 1024,
  "peer-port-random-on-start": false,
  "port-forwarding-enabled": true,

  "download-queue-enabled": true,
  "download-queue-size": 5,
  "queue-stalled-enabled": true,
  "queue-stalled-minutes": 30,
  "seed-queue-enabled": false,
  "seed-queue-size": 10,

  "rpc-authentication-required": false,
  "rpc-bind-address": "0.0.0.0",
  "rpc-enabled": true,
  "rpc-password": "password",
  "rpc-port": 9091,
  "rpc-url": "\/transmission\/",
  "rpc-username": "username",
  "rpc-whitelist": "127.0.0.1",
  "rpc-whitelist-enabled": true,

  "alt-speed-time-enabled": false,
  "alt-speed-time-begin": 540,
  "alt-speed-time-end": 1020,
  "alt-speed-time-day": 127,
  "idle-seeding-limit": 30,
  "idle-seeding-limit-enabled": false,
  "ratio-limit": 2.0,
  "ratio-limit-enabled": false

}
```


----------



## chessmaster (Jan 30, 2012)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> net-p2p/transmission-daemon is the best torrent client for FreeBSD
> before that i used to like rtorrent, but i had huge lags when downloading at high speed
> 
> transmission-daemon is different story, i have 62 active torrents... and downloading at high speed, no problems.
> ...



When you installed transmission-daemon (assuming on a server), did you had to set up lfttp? Just curious because mine is using just the client and running pretty good? I installed it successfully and just want to know if I'm missing any other configs. Mainly a http client. Thanks! Also, do you care to share your settings that you use to optimize your performance?


----------



## dave (Jan 30, 2012)

chessmaster said:
			
		

> ...because mine is using just the client and running pretty good?



This is a little ambiguous.  Can you clarify what it is you are trying to ask?  Requirements for net-p2p/transmission-daemon do not include something called lfttp.  It does include net-p2p/transmission-web which provides a web front-end.


----------



## chessmaster (Jan 30, 2012)

dave said:
			
		

> This is a little ambiguous.  Can you clarify what it is you are trying to ask?  Requirements for net-p2p/transmission-daemon do not include something called lfttp.  It does include net-p2p/transmission-web which provides a web front-end.



That's why I love this forums. You get straight-forth animated answers.  I would like to use https:// instead of ipaddressort.What can I use to accomplish this my friend.


----------



## dave (Jan 30, 2012)

AFAIK, the RPC facility does not support SSL.


----------



## chessmaster (Jan 30, 2012)

dave said:
			
		

> AFAIK, the RPC facility does not support SSL.



WTF... I need to pay attention to what I write....that's a very bad habit of mine. I'm sorry the program is called lighttpd. I was typing lftp because, I was using it at the moment. Apologize for the typo.


----------



## dave (Jan 30, 2012)

chessmaster said:
			
		

> WTF... I need to pay attention to what I write....that's a very bad habit of mine. I'm sorry the program is called lighttpd. I was typing lftp because, I was using it at the moment. Apologize for the typo.



No, you don't need to install lighttpd.


----------



## chessmaster (Jan 30, 2012)

dave said:
			
		

> No, you don't need to install lighttpd.



Thanks and after some heavy Scroggle. I see that it's not possible. Appreciate your help and patience. By the way what settings did you use "if you did", to have good performance?


----------



## DemoDoG (Mar 8, 2012)

Can you set up both transmission-daemon and ctorrent for use with magnet links? Is it possible to just click the magnet link in firefox to get them started?


----------



## dave (Mar 8, 2012)

Transmission will handle magnet links.  I simply copy the magnet link and paste into transmission web GUI.  No automatic handling of links, but that would be nice.  For downloading FreeBSD via torrent, of course.  :stud


----------



## DemoDoG (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah in the web gui it works adding magnet links as URL but not in the transmission-gtk program itself - that just results in program dies


----------



## johnd (Mar 10, 2012)

When transmission starts up, I get:


```
transmission-daemon[94900]: UDP Failed to set receive buffer: No buffer space available (tr-udp.c:56)
transmission-daemon[94900]: UDP Failed to set receive buffer: requested 4194304, got 42080 (tr-udp.c:75)
```

Are there some tuneables I can set, or should I just ignore this message?


----------



## Beastie (Mar 10, 2012)

I may be wrong but I think these are related to the uTP. You may disable it from within the WebUI (Preferences > Network) or change its settings in your ~/.config/transmission-daemon/settings.json file.

Alternatively you should be able to increase some sysctl-tunable buffers: kern.ipc.maxsockbuf, net.inet.udp.maxdgram and net.inet.udp.recvspace I believe. The one reported in the error message is net.inet.udp.recvspace.


----------



## Nukama (Mar 22, 2012)

Currently I'm seeding FreeBSD and PCBSD torrents with transmission 2.50.

For the brave and adventurous my update to 2.50 for transmission transmission-cli transmission-gtk2 transmission-web and 3.2 for transmission-remote-gui.

https://redports.org/buildarchive/20120316213855-65881/

Would be nice, if someone else could test it.


----------



## chessmaster (Mar 22, 2012)

How do I add the port?


----------



## Nukama (Mar 22, 2012)

You can try at your own risk to patch your portsdir. Fetch these patches and run patch().
Or apply these changes manually. 


```
cd /usr/ports
# fetch https://redports.org/export/2745/Nukama/Attic/patches/net-p2p-transmission-2.50.patch
# fetch https://redports.org/export/2745/Nukama/Attic/patches/net-p2p-transmission-cli-2.50.patch
# fetch https://redports.org/export/2745/Nukama/Attic/patches/net-p2p-transmission-gtk2-2.50.patch
# fetch https://redports.org/export/2745/Nukama/Attic/patches/www-transmission-web-2.50.patch
# fetch https://redports.org/export/2745/Nukama/Attic/patches/net-p2p-transmission-remote-gui-3.2.patch
# patch < net-p2p-transmission-2.50.patch
# patch < net-p2p-transmission-cli-2.50.patch
# patch < net-p2p-transmission-gtk2-2.50.patch
# patch < www-transmission-web-2.50.patch
# patch < net-p2p-transmission-remote-gui-3.2.patch
```

And if you want to restore a working copy of portstree:
`# portsnap fetch extract`


----------



## kpa (Jun 14, 2012)

net-p2p/transmission-daemon, online piracy made stupendously easy


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 15, 2012)

As far as I know, FreeBSD users only use it to seed FreeBSD CDs and DVDs at http://torrents.freebsd.org:8080/.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 24, 2012)

Just wanted to share a quick tip with anyone using both Transmission and Opera and wanting to have a handle for magnet links.

In *Tools* > *Preferences* > *Programs*, add a protocol called "*magnet*", switch to *Open with other application* and make that

```
/usr/local/bin/transmission-remote --add
```

Now when you click a magnet link it automatically adds it to Transmission.


----------



## dave (Nov 16, 2012)

A heads-up to Transmission users:

I ran into a problem today where I could not select and deselect individual files from a transfer.  I downgraded to 2.71 and it works fine now.  I use the built-in web service.


----------



## PacketMan (Mar 11, 2015)

dave said:


> I downgraded to 2.71 and it works fine now.  I use the built-in web service.



The current ports version is 2.84.  I want to install it on a head-less server and access it (from other machines (FreeBSD with GUI, Windows, Linux, Android, etc)) via http.  Is net-p2p/transmission-daemon all I need? Or do I need www/transmission-web also installed on same server?

Thanks again.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 12, 2015)

You need both to get the GUI as well.


----------

